# Toro 2450 Compression



## swanny (23 d ago)

Hi all. I am currently working on my neighbors snow blower. Its a Toro 2450 2 cycle. It is currently getting very little spark from the coil so I know it needs to be replaced. While working on it, I took the muffler off and noticed the piston is scored. My compression tester is showing a like 92-93 psi. Is it worth it at this point to get a new coil? Or is the piston/cylinder too scored for it to be worth it? 

Thanks for any thoughts on the situation!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

according to this post. it should be 80 psi minimum, 110+ would be ideal:









Toro CCR-2450 with fried piston


I was given this thing so I only have time into it. It acted as if it wanted to start but it never got going with fresh mixed gas and a new spark plug. It seemed like it had some compression but it was not taking fuel into the cylinder. I finally took the muffler off and the piston is scored but...




www.mytractorforum.com


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

swanny said:


> Hi all. I am currently working on my neighbors snow blower. Its a Toro 2450 2 cycle. It is currently getting very little spark from the coil so I know it needs to be replaced. While working on it, I took the muffler off and noticed the piston is scored. My compression tester is showing a like 92-93 psi. Is it worth it at this point to get a new coil? Or is the piston/cylinder too scored for it to be worth it?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts on the situation!


Welcome to SBF swanny. I have never owned a 2450, but have seen many posts stating those ignition coils, for the Suzuki motor, are very expensive to replace, if even available.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

so why do you say very little spark? Is the engine misfiring? Maybe try a new spark plug (they're cheap). And poor running 2 strokes are usually carb issues.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF swanny. I have never owned a 2450, but have seen many posts stating those ignition coils, for the Suzuki motor, are very expensive to replace, if even available.


I don't think any 2450 came with the Suzuki. The 2000 and the 3000 did, however.


----------



## swanny (23 d ago)

paulm12 said:


> so why do you say very little spark? Is the engine misfiring? Maybe try a new spark plug (they're cheap). And poor running 2 strokes are usually carb issues.


So it currently does not run. I can barely get any spark at all. Even putting my finger on I get barely a tingle. I have ruled out the carb by bypassing it and putting a bit of mixed fuel directly into the cylinder. I have also disconnected the kill wire to rule out a bad kill switch. I have tried a second spark plug as well as checked for rub marks on the spark plug wire.


----------



## Akula636 (26 d ago)

db130 said:


> I don't think any 2450 came with the Suzuki. The 2000 and the 3000 did, however.


Correct. they came with a briggs and Stratton R-tek.


----------



## Akula636 (26 d ago)

If you can get a coil, just run the damn thing till it blows up. toro single stages are built like tanks, especially the 2450 and 3650.


----------



## swanny (23 d ago)

Update - I ordered a new coil and will post another update once I receive it and install it


----------

